# acer aspire one kernel panic [SOLVED]

## thecooptoo

ive installed from the  2008 minimal iso , configuring a  manual kernel.

When i boot my system I get a kernel panic message 

It stops here

```

Time : hpet clocksource had been installed

Clocksource tsc unstable ( delta=-428556903 ns)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02.000[A]->GSI 17

BUG : unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference at virtual address

printiny eip: c027c5d8pde 00000000

OOps :0000 [#1] SMP

.....

```

so what is the problem ?

(and how do a capture the data from the kernel panic)

FWIW Ubuntu server 8.0.4 installs without a problem on this machine.

[/code]

----------

## thecooptoo

When I removed the r8169 driver from the kernel the booting process proceeded.

Other thing is note 

When booting from my external HD and installing , the drive in the aspire was recognised as sda.

When booting  from the gentoo kernel it was hda - so had to reboot off the Ext disk and it had  to be changed in grub.conf  and  /etc/fstab

However, I still cant get a network connection - but that is another problem for another thread

----------

## Trainwreck

Try creating r8169 as a module. (That's what I use on my acer one.) I tried the r8101, downloaded from some link, but that driver would fail after a short while with heavy use. (NFS chroot, had to reboot my big machine)

----------

## thecooptoo

tried that - it boots but a soon as i try to do anything with a NIC - 

 eg ifconfig eth0 up 

i get a kernel panic

----------

